
A Man Who Turned Night into Day (2016) - Clepsydra
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/9a3y8d/the-man-who-turned-night-into-day
======
chewxy
Aha, is this why there was a weird period in the 90s where scifi movies used
satellites to reflect sun off to the ground to use as weapons (GoldenEye and
the 1970s precursor, Diamonds are Forever), Batman and Robin (using satellites
to heat up Mr Freeze)

